# Landscaping our garden



## cindy lewthwaite (May 6, 2012)

Hi. We have just moved into Victory Heights and would like to do are garden. Can you please tell me some names of some nurseries where I could find reasonably priced plants and flowers . I have been advised to go to Garden Centre. I have been told to go to a plant souk. Any advise?


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

The plant souk is much cheaper and has a huge variety if plants.
Get there early though, it's very hot there after 10.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

The plant souk is great and super-cheap - much better value than the garden centres. From Victory Heights get on Emirates Road heading towards Sharjah, then take the exit for Academic City. Go straight on across two roundabouts and a crossroad, then turn right at the next roundabout (I think it is signposted for Warsan). There are lots of different sellers to choose from.


----------



## Cancerion (May 25, 2012)

*Hi*

Natural Image LLC is strongly recommended by one of my friend who has villa in JUmeirah Island. They have wonderful Bermuda Lawn and planting scheme.
They got the website with same name.


----------



## Solomon42 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Victory Heights*

How do you find living in Victory Heights? Did you rent the house or bought it?

Is the house quality good? I am thinking of buying a villa there so your views could helm me a lot?

Many thanks

Solomon


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

avoid the garden centre.

Go to the Al Aweer Plant Souk.

Directions available on the internet.
there are tens of traders there, and you can get some great great deals, particularly if you are buying in bulk.


----------

